# Motor Paso a Paso desde Puerto paralelo



## ferpunk59 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hola...

Alguien me podria ayudar con lo sgte:

Quiero hacer un programa desde Visual basic 2005 k me controle un motor paso a paso....tengo mas o menos la idea pero el problema es k no se k codigo utiilizar para poder variar la frecuencia de dicho motor atraves de un Trackbar,,,

Gracias de Antemano....


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2008)

Introduces un bucle de retardo dentro del contador de pasos algo como

For R = 0 to Ret
Next R

y tomas el Ret como valor de tu barra


----------



## manrreko (Mar 26, 2008)

primero, me imagino que trackbar es un vs o hScrollBar, en el archivo adjunto 

http://www.tecnun.es/asignaturas/Informat1/ayudainf/aprendainf/VisualBasic6/vbasic60.pdf

por la pag 9 +-, sale como usar una barra deslizable puedes mezclar esa información con la de este codigo fuente:

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/proyectos/4stepper/vb-4stp-Source.zip
http://www.todorobot.com.ar/proyectos/4stepper/vb-4stp-install.zip (la aplicaicon lista)


----------

